# Anyone Use The Joyo PXL Live / Pro?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

I am looking at buying the Joyo PXL Live. It is $229 CAD shipping in from Amazon.ca . It has 8 loops, 2 channel midi switching (for my Timeline) and also 2 channels for am switching. I know there are better units out there, but this one is super cheap, and and also not very deep.

As I asked in the title, anyone have any experience with either of these units? I have looked at other cheaper units like the Moen GEC9, but it is much thicker and doesn't have midi. I do like it's easy programing though. The Boss is $1000 at L&M, and the Mastermind is in that price range as well. $229 I can do, $1K nope. 

Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steve's is selling the new EHX Super Switcher for $499, which is noticeably lower than the Boss unit. I have no idea what sorts of capabilities it has or lacks,relative to comparable units.

https://stevesmusic.com/en/guitar-e...-super-switcher-programmable-effects-hub.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Steve's is selling the new EHX Super Switcher for $499, which is noticeably lower than the Boss unit. I have no idea what sorts of capabilities it has or lacks,relative to comparable units.
> 
> Electro-Harmonix - Super Switcher Programmable Effects Hub


I like the Joyo because it is cheap, but also it is only 2.5" deep. The EHX is 6" deep. IF the EHX allows for order changing it will kill the Boss unit for $1K.

From EHX:
- Extensive I/O maximizes flexibility and control.
- Features mono and stereo send/return, insert send/return and mono/stereo out
- Equipped with tuner and tap tempo outs, MIDI In & Out and more.
- Features eight mechanical-relay controlled, true bypass loops.
- Provides 128 presets: 16 banks with 8 presets each.
- Tap footswitch sets the BPM. The Super Switcher can be configured to send/receive MIDI clock and send tap signals to the output. BPM can be global or per preset.
- Tuner footswitch sends the input signal to the tuner out and cuts off the signal from any loops or output.
- Boost footswitch engages a knob adjustable, output gain Boost on both the left and right channels.
- EHX 9.6VDC-200mA power supply included
- Current Draw: 150mA @ 9VDC
- Dimensions in inches: 19(w) x 6(l) x 2.5(h)
- Dimensions in mm: 483(w) x 153(l) x 64(h)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the Joyo PLX-8 and have had no problems with it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For me, one thing such a unit needs to have is the ability to run things in parallel. Today, I'm finishing up a 2-send/2-return splitter/mixer so I can do just that. Many of the pedalboard controllers seem to be stuck on serial-order only. I mean it's great that a single tap could take you from effect A->C->D->G to E->D->A, but the world is much bigger than this after that after that other thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

mhammer said:


> For me, one thing such a unit needs to have is the ability to run things in parallel. Today, I'm finishing up a 2-send/2-return splitter/mixer so I can do just that. Many of the pedalboard controllers seem to be stuck on serial-order only. I mean it's great that a single tap could take you from effect A->C->D->G to E->D->A, but the world is much bigger than this after that after that other thing.


The better ones let you switch up the pedal order. From my understanding, to do that it takes relays, and to be able to change patches and order without a silence or a pop is tricky. The Boss, RMC and other $1K plus switchers do this. I suspect the EHX doesn't because it is not mentioned in their description.

The Joyo does not switch pedal order. What it does though, is allows patches, midi and amp switching. All for $230... That's the tax on the Boss unit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

Another thing the RMC Mastermind (I think that is the unit) does allow you to bring in manually other pedals into the patch on the fly. So if you are using a patch that has the delay out, you can click it in easily. The Joyo does not do this. If it is not in the patch, it will be tricky, if not nearly impossible to add the delay. So it is great to get pre-programmed patches, but no flexibility to alter the patches live.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm confused. I have the PXL 8 which is very similar. I can plug in 8 pedals to the board. I can put them in any and all combinations I can think of. 1 pedal or 2 or all 8 together. With 8 banks I have 64 choices for 8 pedals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm confused. I have the PXL 8 which is very similar. I can plug in 8 pedals to the board. I can put them in any and all combinations I can think of. 1 pedal or 2 or all 8 together. With 8 banks I have 64 choices for 8 pedals.


What we are saying is you can plug the pedals in whatever loops you want, but can you change within the switcher from loops 1 --> 3--> 5 to 3-->1-->5 ? Or [Fuzz (1) into Wah (2) into Delay (3)] to [Wah (2) into Fuzz (1) into Delay (3)] ?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, If I am understanding correctly. Assuming you are on bank 1 and have 8 pedals numbered 1-8. You want to program pedal 1 into 3 then into 5. But you would also like to program it backwards, so 5 goes into 3, then into 1 then to guitar? 

I can;t remember if it works that way or not. I know when you program you pick your bank. Then the pedals. But I don't know if it knows what order you put them in. Let me go find the instructions


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The "loops" are numbered 1 to 8. So loop 1 is first pedal, loop 2 is second pedal etc.... So whether you pick 6 then 2 or 2 then 6, it doesn't know the difference. It is going to be 2 into 6 then into the amp no matter which pedal you hit first. I actually cheated on mine. I know the compressor goes first so the compressor output is plugged into the guitar input on the Joyo, I plug the guitar into the compressor input. So I can have 9 pedals if I want. Oh, and my digitech trio is last, so cable from the Joyo out goes to the Trio input, then the trio output to the amp. Now I can have 10 pedals.

So if you had 3 pedals, 1 into 2 into 3, you could put those in a chain and use only 1 input on the board. If you wanted 3 to 2 to 1, you would need a second set of pedals in the right order plugged into a second input on the board. 

To do what you want you need to get something digital which lets you pick the order. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> The "loops" are numbered 1 to 8. So loop 1 is first pedal, loop 2 is second pedal etc.... So whether you pick 6 then 2 or 2 then 6, it doesn't know the difference. It is going to be 2 into 6 then into the amp no matter which pedal you hit first. I actually cheated on mine. I know the compressor goes first so the compressor output is plugged into the guitar input on the Joyo, I plug the guitar into the compressor input. So I can have 9 pedals if I want. Oh, and my digitech trio is last, so cable from the Joyo out goes to the Trio input, then the trio output to the amp. Now I can have 10 pedals.
> 
> So if you had 3 pedals, 1 into 2 into 3, you could put those in a chain and use only 1 input on the board. If you wanted 3 to 2 to 1, you would need a second set of pedals in the right order plugged into a second input on the board.
> 
> ...


Right. That's what I thought. You cannot change up the pedal order. The $1,000+ units can do this. Not sure if the $500 EHX unit does, but I suspect it does not.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is no way to do this unless it is all digital. Therefore the huge jump in price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> There is no way to do this unless it is all digital. Therefore the huge jump in price.


If you are in a patch and playing, is there an easy way to add a pedal into that loop while playing?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

2 ways. Say you have 3 pedals on the first 3 loops all being used at same time. You want to add a fourth without batting an eyelash. Have another patch ready with the 4 pedals in the loop. Stomp that switch and get all 4. You have 64 combinations. 

Or you could do this. 

Say you have a combination that is always a combination. You would never use these separate. You could put those combined pedals in one loop. If that combination worked better with a boost to turn off and on, you could leave the boost off and step on the boost directly when you need it. Loop 3 has 3 pedals but there is no law saying you have to use all 3. No saying you can;t use 3 either.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

double post


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You have 8 banks with 8 presets. Loop one has phaser, loop 2 has chorus, loop 3 has delay loop 4 is distortion and loop 5 is something else etc....

You can set up bank one so that tapping A gets you phaser, tap B you get phaser and chorus, tap C and you have phaser chorus and delay, tap D and you have phaser chorus delay and distortion. If you set it up that way. Or you do it bank 1 bank 2 bank 3. 8 banks 8 presets for 64 patches....

But if you are in Bank 1 and hit the switch for bank 2, you will have to stomp a switch to get a patch going, so switching banks is for between songs. You'll notice when you switch banks that default setting is bypassed to amp. Until you stomp on a patch in bank 2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

The Joyo Live:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> You have 8 banks with 8 presets. Loop one has phaser, loop 2 has chorus, loop 3 has delay loop 4 is distortion and loop 5 is something else etc....
> 
> You can set up bank one so that tapping A gets you phaser, tap B you get phaser and chorus, tap C and you have phaser chorus and delay, tap D and you have phaser chorus delay and distortion. If you set it up that way. Or you do it bank 1 bank 2 bank 3. 8 banks 8 presets for 64 patches....
> 
> But if you are in Bank 1 and hit the switch for bank 2, you will have to stomp a switch to get a patch going, so switching banks is for between songs. You'll notice when you switch banks that default setting is bypassed to amp. Until you stomp on a patch in bank 2.


In order to have all the potential combinations of 8 numbers or 8 loops, this would apply:

With 8 items on your menu, the number of possible combinations will be 28 = *256*. And if you bought all 8 items, and tried to arrange them in different orders on your tray, the number of arrangements ('permutations') would be 8! = *40320*.

So you would need 40,320 patches to save all the combinations. If you cannot change the order of the loops, then it is 256 combinations or patches. As I said before the better Mastermind board allows you to turn on and off any of the 10 loops within a patch on the fly. So if you had a patch with 3 pedals and wanted to boost you lead you can hit your boost pedal loop switch without changing the patch on the fly. (This stuff is hard to describe.)


----------

